# Icd-9 code for cmp



## pbeard (Jan 17, 2013)

What codes cover CMP?


----------



## nsteinhauser (Jan 17, 2013)

Do you mean CMP for comprehensive metobolic panel or cardiomyopathy  - or something else?


----------

